# KDE4 - Conviene usare Pulse o ESD?

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un dilemma, più che altro un problema esistenziale  :Razz: 

Mi capita di vedere spesso molte distro con il loro eterno conflitto tra PulseAudio e varie applicazioni comunemente usate, l'impossibilità di aprire più applicazioni perchè hanno il canale audio utilizzato e un calo di prestazioni mostruoso. 

La mia domanda ora è la seguente: 

Cosa mi conviene fare sul mio KDE4?

Piallo qualsiasi demone come PulseAudio, ESD e simili per lasciare Alsa pulito? 

sapete consigliarmi una soluzione definitiva a questi coninui fastidi?

Grazie in anticipo

 :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Mi capita di vedere spesso molte distro con il loro eterno conflitto tra PulseAudio e varie applicazioni comunemente usate, l'impossibilità di aprire più applicazioni perchè hanno il canale audio utilizzato e un calo di prestazioni mostruoso.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> sapete consigliarmi una soluzione definitiva a questi coninui fastidi?

 

giusto per sfatare un altro mito, non è colpa ne di pulseaudio ne di alsa o di altri framework audio, è un problema hardware: la vostra scheda sonora non ha un mixer hardware!

compratevi schede sonore migliori e il problema delle applicazioni che non sanno "suonare contemporaneamente" sparisce.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

senza ombra di dubbio, ma una soluzione l'avranno inventata dato che con KDE3 non avevo neanche un problema...

----------

## devilheart

alsa fa automaticamente il mixing software se non c'è un mixer hardware da tanto tempo fa (facendo di default quello che faceva il plugin dmix). usa alsa liscio e non avrai problemi

----------

## !equilibrium

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> alsa fa automaticamente il mixing software se non c'è un mixer hardware da tanto tempo fa (facendo di default quello che faceva il plugin dmix). usa alsa liscio e non avrai problemi

 

il mixing software viene fanno da tutti i framework audio, ma ciò non toglie che se l'implementazione del driver audio o del mixer software è pessima, si avranno comunque problemi. soluzioni software al problema non esistono e i mixer software hanno i loro limiti (soprattutto con i driver HDA).

----------

